
Fitness app lets anyone find name and address of soldiers and secret agents - jaap_w
https://decorrespondent.nl/8480/this-fitness-app-lets-anyone-find-names-and-addresses-for-thousands-of-soldiers-and-secret-agents/407734342400-cffef8f2
======
aurizon
Now SMERSH can finally get James Bond....

